# Dog Energy Bars



## Shawn Oliphant (Dec 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Xtremefuel Booster Bars or any other type of dog energy bar, and what results did you see in the dog? 

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Tried them last year. Saw no real improvment. I think it gave them the squirts but then again it may have been just from working so hard for a week. I still have a bag left in the truck but Ijust give them out as snacks or treats not as they suggest on the instructions. Which if you look at how many that adds up to, it would cost a fortune.

I'm in no big hurry to buy any more.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone know what the ingredients list is? The sites I've seen say high fat and high protein. Is that it? Any maltodextrose? Any other complex sugars?


----------



## Jared White (Jan 25, 2008)

I use em, but can't really tell a difference, but I used to use the purina bars and couldn't tell much about them either


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I have used them, the dogs loved them but I didnt see any improvement with the dogs.


----------

